# Google Finance Stock Screener no longer works?



## steelcat (19 April 2014)

I want to check ASX markets
it only shows two words *Market Summary* and blank


----------



## DJG (19 April 2014)

Seems to work for me
http://www.google.com/finance#stockscreener


----------

